# Anyone's Got JDR Pocket Tools? Alternative to Peter Atwood?



## xcel730 (May 27, 2008)

As many of you know, it's rather difficult to get a Peter Atwood tool without paying a premium in the secondary market. I was lucky in picking up a G2 Mini GasBaby from Peter directly, but that's as many Atwood tool as I have. However, I recently discovered Joshua Rice's JDR Tool (http://www.phlaunt.com/jdrknifeandtool/) and yesterday I ordered a Pryrranhas. I just want to see if anyone has owned and used JDR tool's before and would like to comment.


----------



## FrogmanM (May 27, 2008)

his items are actually in stock?

Mayo


----------



## HoopleHead (May 27, 2008)

not to my tastes unfortunately. nice effort trying to fill that niche market though.


----------



## xcel730 (May 27, 2008)

I ordered a Pryrranhnas last night. I'll see how it looks. I did see one of his damascus piece over at EDCForums, and it looks gorgeous.



FrogmanM said:


> his items are actually in stock?
> 
> Mayo


----------



## FrogmanM (May 27, 2008)

That would be the whole selling point for me is that his items are _Available, _I look forward to your future comments on your Pryrranhnas sir!

Mayo


----------



## xcel730 (May 27, 2008)

I will post my comments here after I receive them. Joshua (JDR) has been very nice and courteous, we've exchanged a good number of emails back and forth. He's actually semi-tailoring mine. Nothing really special, just rounding off the edges to make them more pocket friendly, and thin down the bevel slightly to increase prying leverage.

I would like to know other CPFer's experience with JDR tools though.



FrogmanM said:


> That would be the whole selling point for me is that his items are _Available, _I look forward to your future comments on your Pryrranhnas sir!
> 
> Mayo


----------



## tino_ale (May 28, 2008)

Here is a tool I recently purchased from him. Made from S30V Steel and came with a nice kydex holster.























It has been on my keychain for one month now, I am very surprised it still looks as new. No scratch from my keys nor from my HA-III E01 Fenix... at very close inspection I can only detect extremely shallow dings.

I'm very happy with it. Unlike Atwood stuff, it was immediately available and one thing I prefer is that the edges are not smoothed out as much as Atwood does. I prefer it sharper as it is now. The "blade" is BTW pretty sharp, certainly not razor sharp but I would still call it a blade.

It's funny because as I am writting these lines, I'm almost thinking that I should keep this for myself. The more people know about Joshua work, the less they will be available  and some time soon I would not be surprised it they were as unobtainable as Atwoods have become.

As far as I know, JDR tools are the first alternative to Atwoods that comes in my mind, but I could be wrong? Not many are offering these kind of little tools as of today so your options are extremely limited.


----------



## HoopleHead (May 28, 2008)

these are all heat treated, correct?


----------



## tino_ale (May 28, 2008)

yes


----------



## xcel730 (May 28, 2008)

Tino_ale,

Very nice mini review. I'll post up some pictures and my mini review once I get my Pryrranhnas. 

Yes, it is very nice the fact that JDR's tool are immediatley available. I've waited awhile for Atwood's tools. I don't want to pay such high premiums in the aftermarket, so the only Atwood that I have is a G2 Mini GasBaby, which i got from Peter himself.

JDR has at least a few tools available at all times. Maybe it's because he's not as well known yet ... it is a niche market, which Peter Atwood has dominated. 



tino_ale said:


> I'm very happy with it. Unlike Atwood stuff, it was immediately available and one thing I prefer is that the edges are not smoothed out as much as Atwood does. I prefer it sharper as it is now. The "blade" is BTW pretty sharp, certainly not razor sharp but I would still call it a blade.


 
I thought about that too, but I figure ... why not share it with my fellow CPFers. It'll take awhile before JDR reaches Atwood's status and popularity, and hopefully by then, I would have accumulated enough JDR tools. :twothumbs



tino_ale said:


> It's funny because as I am writting these lines, I'm almost thinking that I should keep this for myself. The more people know about Joshua work, the less they will be available  and some time soon I would not be surprised it they were as unobtainable as Atwoods have become.


----------



## cyberspyder (May 30, 2008)

He rocks...won a Pryrranna in one of his GACs on USN.


----------



## iraqgunz (May 30, 2008)

Thanks for the info on this guys products. I lost my Atwood prybaby a while back and have had hell to get a new one.


----------



## xcel730 (May 30, 2008)

I just received my JDR Pryrranhnas today. It's a beauty. The size and weight makes it very very pocket friendly. However, the tips are a little too thick for me to be able to do any light prying. I've contacted Joshua and see if I could send it back and have it grind down a bit and see if he could customize other features for me. I'll post back here when he replies and when I get it.


----------

